# Tacos Al Pastor



## Vermin999 (Sep 28, 2013)

Started out with some yellow peppers, Mexican onions and cactus on the grill.




While that was on the grill into the kitchen to prep the toppings for the tacos. Onion, cilantro, limes, queso fresco cheese and some radishes.




Cooked the al pastor in a CI skillet and warmed up some corn tortillas




While we were at the Market we picked up a lb of carnitas that were already made. Not bad but part of it was dry.




Everything laid out to be picked apart




My plate


----------



## Bosko (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice work!!!....the plating looks excellent


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 29, 2013)

I agree with Bosko, that plated picture is killer V!


----------



## Bosko (Sep 29, 2013)

bbquzz said:


> I agree with Bosko, that plated picture is killer V!



I could have used him as a food stylist assistant hands down back in the day when I was doing food work!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 29, 2013)

Unfreaking believable! Excellent as usual!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 30, 2013)

Looking mighty good.


----------



## Max1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Tacos, are always good!


----------



## Axlelift (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry but us Yanks don't have cactus, so help me! Do you cut it up and eat the whole leaf or eat the inside? As Bigwheel says inquiring mines need to know!


----------



## Vermin999 (Oct 9, 2013)

You get the young pedals and just remove the prickers, cook it and eat it.


----------



## Max1 (Oct 13, 2013)

MMMMMM tacos. You have encouraged me to make some for dinner tonight!


----------



## dbo342000 (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks delicious. 
I love me some pastor !!!


----------



## Max1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Nope, had Hotdogs! I know, I know......


----------



## Nascarfantom99 (Oct 15, 2013)

Tacos Al Pastor are my favorite Tacos. What Recipe and cooking method did you use? Ive tried to make them at home but never on the BBQ. Ive made them good but never like when they cook them on a vertical rotisserie. I would love to make tacos at home like you buy when they cook on a rotisserie.


----------

